# Währung korrekt anzeigen



## skyhi (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

lassen in einem Formular-Feld die Summe aus einer Addition anzeigen.
Das Ergebnis ist z.b. 400. So zeigt er es dann auch an. 
Ich möchte aber, dass er es mir so anzeigt. 400.00 €.
Auch soll er nicht 23.3456 sonder immer nur zweistellig hinterm Komma bleiben.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Adam Wille (7. Januar 2005)

Hy,

zu 1) Ergänze doch einfach das Eurozeichen zum Ausgabestring?
zu 2) http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/number.htm#to_fixed 

hth,
Adam


----------



## skyhi (7. Januar 2005)

Super, klappt.
Merci


----------

